# Wine & Desktop icons.



## ahamm (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würde gerne wissen ob ich installierte Spiele auf einer externen Festplatte mit wine unter ubuntu zum laufen bringen kann?
und wenn nicht was Wine für Programme unterstüzt...
2te Frage:

Ich habe Beryl und gnome Desktop Umgebung und mir gefällt die Leiste mit den ganzen schortcuts nicht ich hätte die gern so wie in Os dass wenn ich mit der Maus draufgehe Die Icons grösser werden...Geht das
Hab bei youtube so ein Video gesehen und möchte es auch so haben

Noch eine Frage... Wie erkenne ich ob mein 6000der Port offen ist..

Ich weiss das sind viele Fragen trozdem Danke für die Antworten


----------



## deepthroat (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi.





ahamm hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde gerne wissen ob ich installierte Spiele auf einer externen Festplatte mit wine unter ubuntu zum laufen bringen kann?
> und wenn nicht was Wine für Programme unterstüzt...


Siehe die Wine Datenbank: http://appdb.winehq.org/

Ansonsten, einfach ausprobieren.


ahamm hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Beryl und gnome Desktop Umgebung und mir gefällt die Leiste mit den ganzen schortcuts nicht ich hätte die gern so wie in Os dass wenn ich mit der Maus draufgehe Die Icons grösser werden...Geht das
> Hab bei youtube so ein Video gesehen und möchte es auch so haben


Siehe http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac


ahamm hat gesagt.:


> Noch eine Frage... Wie erkenne ich ob mein 6000der Port offen ist..


Du verwendest einen (Online-) Port-Scanner und testest ob der Port geschlossen ist.

Gruß


----------



## stain (11. Dezember 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Du verwendest einen (Online-) Port-Scanner und testest ob der Port geschlossen ist.
> 
> Gruß



Den hier zum Bleistift:
http://www.port-scan.de/


----------



## ahamm (11. Dezember 2007)

Jo danke für die flotten Antworten.Habe das mit dem Ports habe ich gepackt und das mit Wine und Maclook mache ich am W.E halte euch aufm laufenden.


----------

